# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  thenie te famshme informatikeore

## botaime.tk

Me duhen disa thenie te famshme per kompjuterin 
Ju lutem qe te vendoset linku i wesites tuaj ose emri mbiemri juaj duhet te beheni i anatersuar mund ta postoni ne forum&kuriozitete

----------


## mr_tafa

Open,Learn,Close,but never Quit...(Bill Gates)

----------


## xfiles

*Robert Love:*
I thought Edsger Dijkstra coined the "gotos are evil" bit in his
structured programming push?

*Linus Torvalds:*
Yeah, he did, but he's dead, and we shouldn't talk ill of the dead. So 
these days I can only rant about Niklaus Wirth, who took the "structured 
programming" thing and enforced it in his languages (Pascal and Modula-2), 
and thus forced his evil on untold generations of poor CS students who had 
to learn langauges that weren't actually useful for real work.

http://kerneltrap.org/node/553/2131

----------

